# >>> BAG RIDERS Mega BagYard Sale <<<



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everybody,
We are trying to purge out the BagYard kits that we have left in stock from the previous year. *All prices below are 20-30% off of retail!* As some of you may know BagYard is out of business, so we are only offering the parts listed below and we are not going to order any additional parts. We will throw in free shipping in the continental USA. Please PM me if you have any questions.





































VW MK5 BOMBER SERIES FRONT STRUTS- 1 kit $$918.00
VW MK5 SUPREME SERIES FRONT STRUTS- 1 kit $1053.00
VW MK5 CLASSIC SERIES REAR KIT- 7 kits $278.10 (without shocks)
AUDI B6/B7 BOMBER SERIES FRONT STRUTS-1 kit $918.00
VW B5 PASSAT BOMBER SERIES FRONT STRUTS- 2 kits $918.00

These kits come with no warranty
You must call or email to order


----------



## 247 Automotive (Oct 23, 2013)

interested in these, how many sets do you have?


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

247 Automotive said:


> interested in these, how many sets do you have?


Actually we do not have sets of those, that is an example of the Classic Rear Kit, but that is for a FWD B5 Passat. These pictures are not a representation of our current inventory, they are just examples. If you are looking for one of the kits mentioned, feel free to give us a call.

-Bag Riders


----------



## low'n'slow b5 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> As some of you may know BagYard is out of business, ....


They still in Business but now called HP Drivetech 👍


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Not mkiv love?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

low'n'slow b5 said:


> They still in Business but now called HP Drivetech 


True, but the point is, you can't call BagYard up to set up a warranty claim.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Are you guys going to be stocking HP Drivetechs now? I want a set but I won't be in the position to order for a month or two and by that point I won't be able to wait months and months for them to be built and delivered.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

^ thread jack!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> Are you guys going to be stocking HP Drivetechs now? I want a set but I won't be in the position to order for a month or two and by that point I won't be able to wait months and months for them to be built and delivered.



We have several sets of HP Drivetech front struts and rear bags in stock, but once they sell out, we won't be re-stocking. Please call us to check our current inventory.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

PRICE UPDATE!!!!!!

New Prices listed in OP. 10% off old price!!!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

You're not gonna find lower BagYard prices!!!


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

No mk3 bagyard struts? 

:wave:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

scottybones said:


> No mk3 bagyard struts?
> 
> :wave:


No MK3 Struts sorry, but we are running a really good deal on Air Lift mk3 stuff right now.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you ship to Italy?


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Piso said:


> Do you ship to Italy?


Yes we do 
-Bag Riders


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> No MK3 Struts sorry, but we are running a really good deal on Air Lift mk3 stuff right now.


Bummer ... I've already got Air Lift struts, no complaints.

I just like how Bagyard/HP Drivetech uses Bilsteins.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> Yes we do
> -Bag Riders


Wrote you an email


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

The Deals Are Still Going


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

The best deal on BagYards


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

B8 Stuff is Gone!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Still some awesome stuff for sale!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Lot's still for sale


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Check out our other deals on our *Deals Page*


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

:snowcool:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

We still have a bunch of great stuff


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: We still have these kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------

